# “What The Bible Means To Me” Book Review



## jason d (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you to Christian Focus Publications for sending a copy of “What the Bible Means to Me” for review. I was under no obligation to write a positive review.

At first I thought this book would deal with that “Home Bible Study Hermeneutic” were everyone gets into a circle and says what a single verse means to them. However, this book actually dealt with what the subtitle reads, “Testimonies of how God’s Word impacts lives”.

It featured 44 very different type of people (from Bible scholar, to preacher, to laymen, to Bible translator, to missionary, etc…) and they all had the unified message of thanking God for His Word. It was interesting to read all the different ways that Word applies to their lives and helps them, but again there was the unified theme of being most thankful for God revealing the way of salvation in His Word.

Each of these testimonies was anywhere from 3 to 10 paragraphs. Very easy to read and encouraging to hear the testimonies of all these different types of saints. Interspersed between the chapters was quick little Bible facts (everything from Book of the Bible, to the number of Biblical authors, to times and dates and interesting facts about the Bible itself.)

I honestly didn’t find much purpose in the book, it was more of a FYI. I couldn’t think of anyone I would get this book for, except MAYBE a new believer just to encourage them with the testimonies of other saints how precious they find God’s Word. But don’t expect for the book to deal with any apologetics, or theology about the Bible.

I love EVERYTHING I have ever ready by this publisher, but I was sorely disappointed in this book. I don’t think it would fit well into any of their categories, and it just didn’t seem to live up to their standards. I would suggest other books, but I am not exactly sure what the purpose or target audience for this book was. Wish I could say something better about this book.

Pages: 144
Trim: Large trade paperback
Isbn 13: 9781845507237
List Price: $11.04 via Amazon & $9.99 on Kindle

via my blog


----------



## JP Wallace (Dec 13, 2011)

Jason

I also reviewed the book, but I really liked it. I approached with no expectations of what it was, and I came away having enjoyed reading it for what it was, nothing more or less. 

I think it's designed for believers who have forgotten just what a treasure they have in the Scriptures (which is most of us), it's for people who have forgotten just how much they need to read God's Word, and don't read God's Word every day, and I think that is more members of our churches that we would like to think!

I agree its not apologetical etc. but I still found it encouraging. Obviously some entries were better than others. Lightweight read encouraging believers to read the Bible, I guess that's what it's about.


----------

